
Ask HN: Where to find data-driven smartphone reviews? - chpmrc
I recently found myself having to buy a new smartphone and I was overwhelmed by the amount of subjectivity with most reviewers. I wish there was someone who based reviews purely on data and facts, like performance&#x2F;battery benchmarks, DxOMark score etc. rather than &quot;it&#x27;s a great phone but we don&#x27;t like the camera&quot;.<p>The only example I found is notebookcheck.net. Other websites base the final score(s) on opinions rather than data (even though they present benchmark results).
======
Coll
I almost exclusively base my phone purchasing decisions on the specs listed on
gsmarena.com. They list specifications in sufficient detail for my needs, and
on more recent devices provide DxOMark scores and test images which can be
easily compared with other phones. Of course you can also compare spec lists
side by side. I find that as smartphones become more advanced and the depth of
my knowledge increases, I am more concerned with hitting my own checklist of
specs and individual features rather than some reviewers arbitrary list of
what they find important.

